

An unexpected benefit of mailing lists - mise
http://www.eteanga.ie/unexpected-benefit-mailing-lists/

======
eru
Sounds useful. By the way, do you know of any email-only businesses, that
don't use the web at all?

~~~
mise
I wonder. Posterous is the closest I can think of, but it's still web-based.

